# Cpa Recultured Yeast Cropping (top)



## juzz1981 (20/12/10)

Hi Everyone,

Just about to pitch a recultured CPA starter into a CPA AG brew, my question being is this type of yeast a top fermenting type and should I (if possible) top crop and use for other batches.

I was thinking that this could be a problem as the yeast that i have re-cultured could have already been on its 4th or 5th generation from the coopers brewery??
:blink: :blink:


----------



## jotaigna (20/12/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just about to pitch a recultured CPA starter into a CPA AG brew, my question being is this type of yeast a top fermenting type and should I (if possible) top crop and use for other batches.
> 
> ...



I have used CPA re cultured yeast and its definitely an ale strain (pale ales, ambers, bitters, etc). I made a 2l starter so if it was tired in the bottle, it definitely perked up in the starter wort. It chomped through my first extract brew in 6 days and flocculated medium to high.

On one side, a large brewery like that should have facilities to never pitch tired yeast to their commercial brews to maintain consistency in their product, but on the other side, you don't know how long the bottle has been on the shelves, which are bad conditions for yeast to survive in.

My 2 cents


----------



## Bizier (20/12/10)

Yeah, I wouldn't be concerned with the generation of the yeast on behalf of the Cooper's brewery, they have their act pretty much together. As above, I'd be concerned about the freshness and handling of the bottle/s you are culturing from and your own sanitation and culturing practices, plus getting a high count of healthy yeast cells into your wort.


----------



## mwd (20/12/10)

I think Coopers yeast is a pretty tough customer. I recultured and built up a fine load from 2 stubbies of Vintage 2010 it took off like a cruise missile. Used it for two batches of beer no problem. Might have been beginners luck however.


----------



## mjp (26/12/10)

Always use this when I make an extract ale.No problems so far.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (26/12/10)

Top cropping is just about the best way to make sure you are harvesting the most viable, vital yeast that your current batch has to offer.

Top crop, know you are getting the best of what is there - then see how the "first" batch goes. Fermented strongly? Attenuated well? Flocculated properly? Beer tastes good and as you expected? Yes! Then the first yeast was in good shape and you will have cropped yeast thats plenty good to use and re-use (again and again if you keep top cropping and keep it all good and sanitary)

TB


----------



## mh971 (27/12/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Top cropping is just about the best way to make sure you are harvesting the most viable, vital yeast that your current batch has to offer.
> 
> Top crop, know you are getting the best of what is there - then see how the "first" batch goes. Fermented strongly? Attenuated well? Flocculated properly? Beer tastes good and as you expected? Yes! Then the first yeast was in good shape and you will have cropped yeast thats plenty good to use and re-use (again and again if you keep top cropping and keep it all good and sanitary)
> 
> TB



I have only just developed an interest in doing this as seems a waste to dice live yeast after making a brew. I am sure there will be discussion on this elsewhere in older threads but;

Is this as simple as a good a sterlisation regime and a soup ladle to skim some of the krausen before ferment is finished, and then save in a sterilsed bottle?


----------



## Acasta (27/12/10)

Im not sure if the coopers yeast is much of a top cropper, any experts/knowledgeable people out there know?
I know all ale yeast are top fermenting, just not sure if it will crop well from the top.


----------



## ledgenko (27/12/10)

correct me if I am wrong here L&G but using yeast from a vintage ale 2010 or whatever year is not possibly a great idea as the little beauties have already had a bastard of a time in making the vintage ale and will be tired little buggars !!! 

Thoughts ? does a Pale ale or sparkling ale make for a better option as the alc content is much lower and the yeat would be a little more "verile" ??


----------



## mwd (27/12/10)

ledgenko said:


> correct me if I am wrong here L&G but using yeast from a vintage ale 2010 or whatever year is not possibly a great idea as the little beauties have already had a bastard of a time in making the vintage ale and will be tired little buggars !!!
> 
> Thoughts ? does a Pale ale or sparkling ale make for a better option as the alc content is much lower and the yeat would be a little more "verile" ??



You don't know unless you are game for a bit of experimentation. I have also heard that CPA is the best to reculture as it is lower alc. Coopers must be a tough strain as I got a good starter going from just two stubbies of V2010 and the resulting brews were fine without too much banana.
If I was it doing again I would probably use CPA but I am not a great fan of the Pale but love Vintage.


----------

